# Breaking up cervical scar tissue



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

I am going to x-post this...sorry if you've seen it before, but I need some help.

I had a cone biopsy done a few years ago due to cervical cancer. Have had excruciatingly painful periods since and no luck in conceiving (1 m/c).
Yesterday-I was reading here and found a post about cervical scarring and her description sounded exactly the same. So, now I'm wondering-how can I manually break up the scar tissue? Yes, I'm very sure that's what it is.
I know it will not be comfortable and probably painful, but willing to do it.








Anyone?
TIA!!!


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

I have heard evening primrose oil can help with it in labor. I am not sure if this helps you or not.


----------



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

It seems like I had heard that about EPO, but had forgotten it. May give that a shot. Do you think orally or topically? Or maybe both?


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

I would say both probably wouldn't hurt. I used it internally near the end of my pregnancy. I was worried about cervical scaring due to cerclages.


----------

